# Segmented Turning Software



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for the review


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very interessting, Ill have to look into this. Thx


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I have had this for years, and I don't like it for a few reasons, one of which is since I build from the bottom UP, and the program works from the top down, I find it frustrating. I went back to graph paper and a pencil. But it is an ok program.


----------



## BillKandler (Jun 26, 2011)

MAYBE A DOZEN PEOPLE HAVE ASKED FOR LAYERS IN THE REVERSE ORDER SINCE THE PROGRAM'S INCEPTION IN 2001. I HAVEN'T FIGURED OUT HOW TO DO BOTH IN A DECENT WAY.

OTHERWISE, THE REVIEW IS QUITE EVEN HANDED/FAIR. IT'S RARE THAT ANYONE PUBLISHES THEIR OPINION AT ALL.


----------

